

Anatomy of a code tracer - oleavr
https://medium.com/@oleavr/anatomy-of-a-code-tracer-b081aadb0df8

======
loadzero
Looks like a version of valgrind but for reversing purposes.

The basic block stuff reminded me of this:
[http://www.gtoal.com/sbt/](http://www.gtoal.com/sbt/)

------
k4st
Seems to be a dynamic binary translator. If you like these types of things,
then check out Valgrind, Intel PIN, DynamoRIO, or QEMU.

